# Memorable usernames from forums other than Kiwi Farms



## Big Nasty (Dec 11, 2017)

8-Inch Ape Dick
Barry the Butt Pirate
Colonel Cunt
Cool Hand Puke
Dick Juice
Hypnocock
Skunkfuckers Inc.
The Beerbelly Savage
Truck Niggerson


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 11, 2017)

"My Wife's Black Sun" Had an Black Sun (German Schwarze Sonne) avatar
"McVeigh fan account" (Nexus Forums)
"Muh 6 Million Airbenders"


----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 11, 2017)

Mister Lister the Sister Fister


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Dec 11, 2017)

Black Baby Goku


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 11, 2017)

I knew a guy called StrawberryClock once. Always misread it as StrawberryCock.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 11, 2017)

Lister's Sister the Fister Resistor


----------



## Green Room (Dec 11, 2017)

WetButt
Fyador Postevelt


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 11, 2017)

Ned Flanders


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Dec 11, 2017)

"im not gay but 20$ is 20$"


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 11, 2017)

ThereAreNoTurkeys
MaybeShe'sBornWithItMaybeIt'sMephistophiles
GiggleOnMyNuts


----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 12, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> I knew a guy called StrawberryClock once. Always misread it as StrawberryCock.


That dude made the Pokémon Brown and Prism hacks. Pretty cool guy.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 12, 2017)

NotAnFBIAgent

He was a gimmick account who posted normally but invariably would ask somebody for an alibi if they ever brought up a personal story that didn't involve the speaker. He just stopped posting one day, but I'll never forget that man who had no affiliation with the federal bureau of investigation.


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 12, 2017)

GAF_is_a_FAG - A lame comeback at a user called GalvinsActualFriend. (Galvin was the guy who ran the forum)

LordSkeletor666
SuckIt3:16
DiscoSouljahXYZ
Shitdic


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 12, 2017)

*SUPPERsalmon*
A dude on CIV2 forums back in the day...
Weird name, weird guy.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 12, 2017)

PLANES CURE TOWERS by an ex-Serebii mod before it was changed.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Dec 12, 2017)

failedfetus


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 12, 2017)

The Fightin' Manboobs - Always gave me a chuckle, both as to user name and content posted.

SuicidalMarchingBand - Oddly, was not a 14 y/o edgelord.

BigBlackJohnson - This was on a strictly moderated theoretically kid friendly forum, but the mods were so exceptional/naive it took them months to realize the connotations here. I think he was allowed to change his name to something less offensive and not banned outright. But, alas, the magic was lost.


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 12, 2017)

AnalWarrior420 - may have been a Jan Rankowski account

BeachBabeHitler
Boner Party USA
Gingivitis
HomoTed
superfister69 - legendary Portal of Evil poster


----------



## Mister Lister (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm not giving anything away but one of my accounts may already have been posted (and it isn't the one you'd think)

GoatScrote
DiggerNick
BROWNTOWN
plsnotuchbutt

And of course everyone's favourite GAY_WEED_DAD_69


----------



## OG Swolemaster (Dec 12, 2017)

SCHOOL_SHOOTER


----------



## Fleeb (Dec 12, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> Mister Lister the Sister Fister



Where is that from? I played Payday 2 with a guy with that name, cool guy.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 12, 2017)

I remember browsing Sonic Retro once when I happened to stumble across a user named Hitlersaurus Christ


----------



## Ero Aphana (Dec 12, 2017)

GrandmasFurryMuffin


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 12, 2017)

SpasticHobo


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 12, 2017)

BisonWarlock69, because it’s so dumb.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Dec 12, 2017)

The_Fattest_Man_In_Zimbabwe


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Dec 13, 2017)

Korry InndaHaüs

Jerome DouchenHeimer
 Trayvon Zimmerman

 Cum farting smelly pirate hooker


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Wednesday (Dec 13, 2017)

Max Triggers
Felicity Wangmeister (one of my recent socks elsewhere if that counts)


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 13, 2017)

Big Nasty said:


> View attachment 333805



What are you doing on niggermania


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 13, 2017)

Give Her The D said:


> What are you doing on niggermania


ED Forums


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 13, 2017)

Big Nasty said:


> ED Forums



i know


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 13, 2017)

(in russian, seen back in like 2009) Fuck_Tsar_In_The_Beard


----------



## Raging Capybara (Dec 13, 2017)

Immanuel Cunt


----------



## Lunete (Dec 14, 2017)

Asshatkat


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 14, 2017)

GayStation2 
ToilettenMassaker


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 14, 2017)

UncleFesterTheChildMolester


----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 14, 2017)

Mister Lister said:


> DiggerNick


Did you see that one on 16chan?



Fleeb said:


> Where is that from? I played Payday 2 with a guy with that name, cool guy.


it's a meme ya dip


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 15, 2017)

||||| Seriously that was the name. How would you even say that?


----------



## Caesare (Dec 15, 2017)

Not a forum but a guy's name on a game of Team Fortress Classic I was playing in like 2001 was "JewBurningintheOven".

Plus on Xbox Live: 

Mike Oxbig
Soda Costanza


----------



## Cheap Wine Alesi (Dec 15, 2017)

Chickenmaster of Disaster.


----------



## Somar (Dec 15, 2017)

CWCkiJeff


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 16, 2017)

PonyDriverThomasRider and The Thicc Controller (Complete with drawing of a Rule 63 version of The Fat Controller/Sir Topham Hatt)


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 16, 2017)

Turn left Dale! Noo


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 17, 2017)

I once saw this guy called Null on steam that was a pretty autistic name.


----------



## broilerrx (Jan 24, 2018)

NiggBUILDER
FuckYouAll
Dick_In_Your_Ass
cocksmith


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 24, 2018)

resident autistic fact checker


----------



## AssRapistDude1488 (Jan 25, 2018)

Jacques Diarrhida
Lord Hoboslayer
AssRapistDude1488
biboy1993
Sir AIDS
g00knuker


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jan 26, 2018)

pooinacup


----------



## Wraith (Jan 28, 2018)

From the PVCC when it was relevant fun: Billy Mays. 
Hell, I miss that guy. Just damn funny person.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jan 28, 2018)

FCA91 - apparently the "FCA" stood for "Future Comedian of America".  '91 was the year he was born.  I don't remember his real name and I highly doubt he's a comedian (he once "wrote" an article for Uncyclopedia that was basically a copy of a Wikipedia article with some bits changed to make them sound "funnier").


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Feb 12, 2018)

aaarrgghh...wasps!
Or is it?
Skippy the Goth Kangaroo

the last one inspired a Flash animation


----------



## scared sheep (Feb 12, 2018)

allof4chan (from back when 4chan invated Tumblr... the last time I think? I haven't experienced an invasion since then)
They made a post that said something like "Watch me put one piece of bread onto another piece of bread. Follow for more hacking updates." Which was p true, while everyone lost their shit, the invasion was mainly uneventful and just ended in a lot of useless tag spamming on both sides. Why people didn't just report spamming and leave it at that, I'll never know. But it was funny.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 12, 2018)

BabushkaNipples
RoastyToastyShitposty


----------



## Big Nasty (May 25, 2018)

Sweaty Yeti


----------



## Reynard (May 25, 2018)

I remember the best username I think I saw off-site here was around six or seven years ago on Xbox Live.  The dude’s name was Captain Slap a Ho.

I forget the exact spelling and what not, but that name will always stay with me.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 27, 2018)

I lurked under the name Purplemonkeydishwasher and it got so well known that people made a thread and asked me to post. Does that count?


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 27, 2018)

I am not Zach. I demanded that he post proof that he was in fact, not Zach, but he refused.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 12, 2018)

Rarity1488
RARITY1488
1488RARITY
R4RITY1488
RARITY1488 PONY PUSSY POWER
RARITY1488NAZILOLI
RARITY1488LOLINAZI


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jul 13, 2018)

On what was a long-defunct precursor to modern-day social media sites, the site's chatroom frequently got visited by one or more users with the nickname BloodFart followed by a number (such as BloodFart21). I don't ever remember these users speaking. It seemed like they'd join to see if anyone would react negatively or troll them, eventually leaving once they got bored or didn't get the attention they sought out.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jul 13, 2018)

I Mildly Touched Richard Dawkins


----------



## Big Nasty (Jul 13, 2018)

Necrovulva


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 13, 2018)

Malodrax.


----------



## wateryketchup (Jul 13, 2018)

"whites_only" A Neopets account made by someone here, this was during that time when Neopets' admins were fucking up and everyone was shitposting all over the site. I just remember that account lasted a super long time, like a few days or something, before it got deleted.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 14, 2018)

ThomasVeggieDramaFan

It's like a black dude calling himself MelonChickenBballFan


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Jul 14, 2018)

dad gay so what
KMART: THE MOVIE
Literally a Bird
a star war Betamax

All from Something Awful. Don't remember any of their posts (except dad gay, he was funny) but their usernames gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 14, 2018)

Nate Higgers


----------



## Big Nasty (Jul 15, 2018)

wateryketchup said:


> "whites_only" A Neopets account made by someone here, this was during that time when Neopets' admins were fucking up and everyone was shitposting all over the site. I just remember that account lasted a super long time, like a few days or something, before it got deleted.


Aaah Yeah! The Shitpets are fucking legendary! SuperBigButthole and WideSetVagina were among my personal favorites. One of the legit funniest threads on Kiwi Farms. 

whites_only was an account by KF user @Johnny Bravo.

Here is the thread, please enjoy:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-great-neopets-shitstorm-of-2015.10512/


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 15, 2018)

"whites_only" was a strong independent penguin and she did nothing wrong.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 15, 2018)

I was friends on Xbox Live with a guy named Det_Columbo (not spelled that way) and he would get drunk and scream out "just one more thing! Suck my nuts fag!" or something similar. 

I grew up watching Columbo with my dad and I always cracked up when he did it. People didn't know what the shit his problem was or what "just one more thing" meant or why he kept saying it.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 15, 2018)

i knew a dude with the username "hyperalexkidd10"

I also knew a dude on youtube called "Jesuswithbazookas77" which is the greatest youtuber username along with "santawithguns"


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Jul 15, 2018)

Walking Talking Stephen Hawking


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jul 15, 2018)

these people are massive fucking spergs but Dindu_muffins and DRUMF_HUSSAIN_OBAMA got a laugh out of me


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jul 15, 2018)

Majin Beavis Teaches Typing

It was someone’s gimmick alt on sa ages ago. I don’t remember what the gimmick was or any of the posts, but the avatar was cornholio with a keyboard and super saiyan hair.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 15, 2018)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> but the avatar was cornholio with a keyboard and super saiyan hair.


man now we need best avatars thread case thats a contender


----------



## homonculus (Jul 15, 2018)

BDSM_nascar_dad didn't need to say anything for everyone to know what he was all about.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jul 15, 2018)

My all time favorite would have to be Pelvic Thrust.


----------



## nanny911 (Jul 15, 2018)

Radha the Buttwhisper


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jul 18, 2018)

ButterscotchLamppost.  And yes, he was in an indie band (they were pretty good, actually).


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 11, 2018)

Just browsing the inter webs and came across the best user name I’ve seen in awhile. 

OVERY ACTING


----------



## Big Nasty (Sep 5, 2019)

Gay Skeleton Quoter

Early-2000's SA poster.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 5, 2019)

Rawtism

Miloveries

SAW_SUCH_A_PARTY

X_x_X_WILL_SMITH_AEIOU_X_x_X

Knaifu-Waifu

- - - - - -


----------



## queerape (Sep 7, 2019)

SadoMasoChrist
Fallacy
LImeJuice


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 7, 2019)

This thread is such a fucking honeypot.


----------



## Spunt (Sep 9, 2019)

I played TF2 against someone called DadToucher


----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 9, 2019)

Spunt said:


> I played TF2 against someone called DadToucher


i played tf2 against both "hitler's left nipple" and "hitler's third nipple"


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 10, 2019)

Was playing CS:GO against 2 Ukrainians. One was named SAD COCK (profile picture was a pathetic cocktail sausage) and the other was called HAPPY COCK (profile picture was a BBC).


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 10, 2019)

There used to be a reddit user named i_rape_cats, I’ve seen some wild ones but that one is first to come to mind.


----------



## WarJams (Sep 10, 2019)

Wang_Make_Good_Food

Poor guy was always getting reported and banned by butthurt mods for their name, but it would always get overturned on appeal because I guess the head honcho must have actually watched _Yan Can Cook_.


----------



## Big Nasty (Sep 30, 2019)

newkidsonmycock11


----------



## The Final Troondown (Sep 30, 2019)

Dangerous69


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 30, 2019)

Smegma4Jews


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Sep 30, 2019)

Noobmaster69


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Oct 1, 2019)

Meaty anus clit


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 5, 2021)

Come poop at my house

Childhood obesity 

Urethra Franklin


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 5, 2021)

KinkySalmon


----------



## Big Nasty (Jul 15, 2021)

Metal Turd Solid 3: Shit Eater


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 15, 2021)

Tig Ol Bitties
Negromancer - This was recent. They got away with it for a few days then had to change it
Autism the Hedgehog
Katie - He was a troll that claimed to be a woman. The entire act included reporting anyone who asked for price checks and saying, "Enjoy the mute, kiddo" His other thing was bragging about having done all the things for that game's current season.
AMERICALUCKYA - Another one mostly memorable due to their behavior. Every night at 1 AM, he would announce that he farted. I like to think he logged on just to make that announcement.
Twinkletits
Jamescharlesmademegay


----------

